# Cold Cast Porcelain?



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey kids, Uncle Zombie here. I need to suck on yer brains a bit...I mean, I need to suck some _information_ outta yer brains.  

I recently obtained my first cold cast porcelain kit, and I'm wondering if there's anything special that I need to know about assembling or painting this kit. I assume it's the same as assembling a solid resin kit; if not, please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Same procedures as resin. Just keep in mind it's a lot heavier, and LOT more brittle. I did Needful Things' 1/5 Conan, and every time I breathed too hard I broke one of his fingers off! VERY brittle!

You should definitely pin the arms and legs and such to the body (if it's a figure kit) due to the extra weight.

And the stuff is really hard too. Sanding is a beeyatch!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Basicaly it is a resin kit with some "Porcelin Powder" thrown in for a Better surface.Super glue or epoxy to Assemble,I'd use epoxy because super glue doesnt have much shear strength.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info! Yes John, it's a figure kit--the 1/8 scale Hulk by Koma Designs (or so I've heard), one of my grail kits (which I nabbed on Evilbay last week for a reasonable price). The only assembly involved is gluing on his hands at the wrists, gluing the "fringes" on the bottom of the pant legs, and attaching the figure to the base, a grand total of about 8 parts. Fortunately, only the fringes look fragile enough to be a breakage concern.

The main reason I asked about cold cast porcelain is, many years ago I picked up the Horizon Joker vinyl kit. At the time I didn't often use primer and I didn't know you couldn't use enamel paint on a vinyl kit, so I proceeded to ruin the kit with the base coat (hell, I think the paint's _still_ sticky ). I just wanted to make sure I wasn't going to do something to ruin this kit simply because of inexperience.

Thanks again!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Oh, you can paint it with anything, it's like _rock_!

I think the porcelain powder is actually intended as Hamburger Helper - in other words, resin is expensive, and pocelain powder is cheap, so they mix it with the resin as a filler to save resin. End result - cheaper for the maker, they can call it something cool and charge _US_ more, and the damn thing breaks if you set it down too hard.

Never again for me!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John P said:


> I think the porcelain powder is actually intended as Hamburger Helper - in other words, resin is expensive, and porcelain powder is cheap, so they mix it with the resin as a filler to save resin. End result - cheaper for the maker, they can call it something cool and charge _US_ more, and the damn thing breaks if you set it down too hard.


For some reason I was always under the impression that it was stronger than resin. Oh well, good to know--I'll just be more careful when I'm handling it. Thanks again for the help! :thumbsup:


----------

